# Old wooden planes - still worth it?



## AndyT (9 Nov 2010)

Following the recent discussion about using wooden rebate planes, and Sparkymarky's nice Nurse model that he bought for £2, I was wondering what would be a fair price for this old round, and whether Jimi has found any like it at bootfairs, or lurking in the background in ebay mixed lots:

big picture here 

It looks like a user - shame about the nail hole drilled in the end though.

What would you pay?


----------



## toolsntat (9 Nov 2010)

Mmmm, very interesting :wink: 

How long is it, what name is on the front and the iron??

Andy


----------



## AndyT (9 Nov 2010)

It's 9 7/8 inches long and stamped with the name Nicholson.


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (9 Nov 2010)

Nice.. I got 2 for 99p each. 

I like the wooden planes, I think they look nicer (if they have been cared for) than the metal ones


----------



## GazPal (10 Nov 2010)

I'd not worry unduly about holes unless they affect structure, or are worm holes. Both are often readily dealt with, so - price-wise - it basically boils down to how useful you'll find any given plane is going to be. It's great if you can pick them up for buttons, but - if considering the price of new ones - paying a few quid for an old plane that's in great condition is well worth the pennies paid. :wink:


----------



## bugbear (10 Nov 2010)

AndyT":w9pfztkk said:


> Following the recent discussion about using wooden rebate planes, and Sparkymarky's nice Nurse model that he bought for £2, I was wondering what would be a fair price for this old round, and whether Jimi has found any like it at bootfairs, or lurking in the background in ebay mixed lots:
> 
> 
> It looks like a user - shame about the nail hole drilled in the end though.
> ...



Old moulding style planes (including rebates, rounds, hollows and "proper" moulders) go for around 3-5 quid in one-off quantities, unless there's something very special about them.

BugBear


----------



## Jacob (10 Nov 2010)

I posted the followingover there last year.
.............

Latest ebay purchase. £0.99p, plus p&p

Now sharpened, linseed oiled, sole planed flat.












Salmen 404. 2 1/4". 1944. Same age as me - must be good!
Didn't seem to have done much (another coincidence!) but may have spent part of it's life in a pond, to judge by the dried out appearance and the badly pitted (Tyzack hardly used) blade.
Flattening the face by hand is very tedious so I thought it was time to invent the Grimsdale Mk II honing guide, details of which I've posted here: http://www.woodworkuk.co.uk/forum/viewt ... 992#p47992

It works OK but however I try to improve my wooden planes' performance, they just aren't as good as metal planes. Which of course is why they have largely been abandoned and are available on ebay for 99p.


----------



## GazPal (10 Nov 2010)

For the sake of those unfamiliar with wooden hand planes.

Trying to do wooden hand planes justice, as with Bailey and infill (Norris, Spiers, etc.) style planes, they can take a little getting used to. 

I was lucky in having access to a decent range of wooden planes during my apprenticeship and had a bit of a head start with them by having to make my first bench planes from Beech, which I used for a couple of years before wages permitted me to replace them with a few cast iron bodied ones by Record.

If problems are encountered with wooden planes they're often easily resolved and cost next to nothing for parts if replacements are needed. Pick out one that's obvious junk and use it as a donor from which fresh wedges and splices, etc. can be made. Quite a number of decent planes can be picked up very cheaply and found chomping at the bit for immediate use, while others will need a little or a lot of work done to them before they're capable of working as they should.

Always ask a seller if signs of woodworm are present and avoid such pieces like the plague if they're found to be riddled. That is unless you're prepared to treat for woodworm and nip the problem in the bud.

Blade flattening can be eased and instead of hitting a blade back for hours on end, simply aim to get the leading 1/4" behind the edge faired up and fall onto flattening the blade whenever it takes your fancy to do some work on it. This will tend to keep your enthusiasm alive instead of killing it by doing more work than absolutely necessary in order to get a hand plane running sweetly. All you really need is to flatten the area directly behind the edge and where the tip of the cap iron sits. The remainder of the back enters the equation as the blade shortens through use and consistant re-grinds. A little and often is better than a marathon session.


----------



## AndyT (10 Nov 2010)

Just to help out with this round that we were talking about, here's a picture of the end. It does seem to have been a bit battered in its long life:

big picture here

Does that reduce what you would pay for it?


----------



## GazPal (10 Nov 2010)

Blade condition, sole condition and true throughout it's length are major considerations if considered from a user and not collecting perspective. If the plane is bent throughout it's length I'd walk away from it unless prepared to carry out some fairly comprehensive repairs. End shakes from drying out tend not to effect it's use too badly and are normally easily dealt with.

I'd simply pay as little as possible if unable to inspect closely and negotiate with the seller if price seemed to high for the piece in question after inspecting it. Following the buying trends on Evil_Bay and it should help as a guide to how prices paid and condition of goods relate to one another.

A matched pair of hollow and rounds by Moseley could range between £3 and £20 depending on your luck on the day.


----------



## Jacob (10 Nov 2010)

AndyT":23rw8exb said:


> Just to help out with this round that we were talking about, here's a picture of the end. It does seem to have been a bit battered in its long life:
> 
> http://www.supertool.com/forsale/f2.jpg
> 
> Does that reduce what you would pay for it?


Very nice hand cut lettering.


----------



## lwilliams (10 Nov 2010)

AndyT":2gpeltha said:


> Just to help out with this round that we were talking about, here's a picture of the end. It does seem to have been a bit battered in its long life:
> 
> http://www.supertool.com/forsale/f2.jpg
> 
> Does that reduce what you would pay for it?



Andy,

Don't use that plane. It's by John Nicholson the son of Francis Nicholson who many believe is the first plane maker in America. It's quite collectible and pretty valuable.


----------



## jimi43 (10 Nov 2010)

Interesting thread and what a find! That is how the cookie crumbles with these old woodies...you can get a real gem amongst some very common wares.

I have some left in the shed somewhere...I sold others at a bootfair the other day for a fiver each and believe I got a good price for them...the buyer was happy too.

The steel can be good for making other tools but I really hate to break them up as they are a part of our history and even as shop ornaments are really worth collecting.

I think I have stopped at infills though...that's enough slopes for me in one day.

Jim


----------



## GazPal (11 Nov 2010)

Fascinating stuff! It just goes to show how a little information can go a long way in revealing the origins behind old tools. I'd have chosen it for usability and condition without giving a thought to who'd made it and not worried over putting it through it's paces in the role for which it's intended.

Very likely a whopper of a mistake in this instance, due to the history behind this plane, but still an error on my part because I'm not a collector and wouldn't have appreciated the significance of such a find without being nudged or told more about it.

Is there any more information concerning the history behind the plane maker in question?


----------



## GazPal (11 Nov 2010)

I see a few in the U.S of A are following this thread;

http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread. ... ost1555565

Although they not exactly known for tact, I just wish some would offer to educate by adding something constructive, rather than sit smugly on their fat behinds while passing snide remarks behind other's backs.


----------



## AndyT (11 Nov 2010)

Ok, I'll come clean. I have been teasing you all a bit with this post, but I think you'll agree it's an interesting area. Now, I never said that I owned this plane - and I don't. It is currently for sale though. It's Patrick Leach's 'tool of the month' on his November listing.

Andy (Toolsntat) spotted that it was early and interesting.
Lwilliams is spot on about Nicholson and the fact that it's valuable.

Indeed, it comes from a time which is very important to Americans, and that's what accounts for its value. It's from the early colonial period. When the colonists started to settle in the 'New World' they naturally took with them tools from their old countries. For quite a long time, the Sheffield toolmakers enjoyed a good export trade, and for a while continued to export blades that were fitted into locally made bodies.

But with Nicholson, we get into the first wholly American made tools, and they take on an almost spiritual significance, as expressions of new independence. They were the tools that built the houses, schools and chapels of the new country.

So their value is far beyond what any of us would pay for a usable plane - which has also been accurately assessed in the postings here. Patrick Leach, as many will know, has for some long time been in the forefront of the second-hand tool market. His famous 'blood and gore' guide to Stanley planes is responsible for making rare tools desirable and valuable. So I am sure he knows what someone will pay for this very rare and special plane.

If you want to see how much he's asking for it, pop over to http://www.supertool.com/forsale/Nov2010list.htm where you can read what he says about it and see some other pictures and other tools.


----------



## GazPal (11 Nov 2010)

AndyT":2t6uvdga said:


> Ok, I'll come clean. I have been teasing you all a bit with this post, but I think you'll agree it's an interesting area. Now, I never said that I owned this plane - and I don't. It is currently for sale though. It's Patrick Leach's 'tool of the month' on his November listing.
> 
> Andy (Toolsntat) spotted that it was early and interesting.
> Lwilliams is spot on about Nicholson and the fact that it's valuable.
> ...



:lol: Nice one Andy :lol: Here I was thinking my camera skills definitely suck badly with the number of good photographs shown on this forum. 

The embossed nature of the maker's stamp said it all about it being early, but I thought it was one you had a chance to buy, or had bought and were wondering if you'd paid too much. I'd gladly give £3-£5 for it, but think my budget would fall a tad short of his asking price of $4,585. Even if it were early English and found in the clutches of a dead druid near Stonehenge I'd not pay more than £5 for it. Well....... I might stretch to £6 at a push and on a good day. :wink: 

Is he certain it wasn't made by Jimmy Nicholson from Whitehaven or Joe Nicholson from Aspatria in Cumberland? Those Nicholson boys certainly got about a bit.  

From a user's standpoint I hate the way prices can be driven high by collectors, but from a collector's standpoint, my enthusiasm for the things I collect sometimes gets the better of me.


----------



## bugbear (11 Nov 2010)

GazPal":20jdgnhs said:


> From a user's standpoint I hate the way prices can be driven high by collectors, but from a collector's standpoint, my enthusiasm for the things I collect sometimes gets the better of me.



There really aren't too many tools which are desirable to both users and collectors. Certainly in this instance there are plenty of usable rounds that aren't made by Nicholson!

In the areas where usable tools of old are rare (and hence desirable to collectors), the good old designs have been remade. Many of the early LN models were simply a cheaper way to get super-rare Stanleys for bench use.

Further, the collectors have done a damn good job of preserving the history of tools, providing reference material that us 'umble users can learn from.

Many of the really useful tools were made in such huge numbers (and are now so universally spurned by the majority) that getting good cheap old tools remains fairly easy.

BugBear


----------



## Jacob (11 Nov 2010)

AndyT":3tunp51z said:


> Ok, I'll come clean. ....


Oh you teaser!
I was beginning to wonder when you showed the lettering - I would have "collected" this plane for that alone.
But it's a slope I'm trying to resist; I've got enough rammle already. Trouble is, you can't use the stuff, you have to look after it ("curate" it as they say) and once you start there is no end in sight!


----------



## sdbranam (11 Nov 2010)

John Whelan's book "The Wooden Plane, It History, Form, and Function" is a very nice reference, though it only has two brief mentions of Nicholson.

Leach's monthly email list is also very informative (and amusing!). He packs his descriptions with all kinds of little historical snippets. You can sign up for it at http://www.supertool.com/oldtools.htm. The list links to photos of the items as well. He's got thousands of subscribers, so he doesn't seem to mind if people are just curious.

Over here on this side of the pond, mere humans can find affordable wooden molders for $15-30 (not much in the 99p range, I'm afraid, even after currency conversion).

The lettering on the plane was done with a hand stamp, not carved. You can imagine he had to give that thing a pretty good whack to set it in the end grain of a hard dense wood (doesn't say which, but probably beech?).

Regarding using wooden planes, I have to say the wooden molding planes are enormous fun, very satisfying once you get them going. Wooden bench planes can be made to work just fine, but due to the different size, geometry, weight, and balance, it's almost like learning to plane all over again if you're used to metal planes. Each one requires relearning the handling skills a bit.

Here's a post where I gave some wooden planes a try: http://www.closegrain.com/2010/05/taking-adam-cherubinis-challenge.html.


----------



## GazPal (11 Nov 2010)

bugbear":et6vxp9n said:


> GazPal":et6vxp9n said:
> 
> 
> > From a user's standpoint I hate the way prices can be driven high by collectors, but from a collector's standpoint, my enthusiasm for the things I collect sometimes gets the better of me.
> ...



As an avid collector (Items other than tools) I agree to a certain extent in terms of the whether something is a collectable or user piece, but there is a degree of overlap between the two disciplines/interests. Unless something is in mint/extremely fine condition or historically important, collectables typically fall into the realms of being beginner's collection pieces or user tools. Although it's best to try and collect nr mint pieces, not all beginners realise this and they often begin with buying user pieces and progress from there as their interest grows and becomes more informed. Quite often a collector's budget will limit his/her ability to progress onto gathering finer pieces.

In terms of collector's preserving the history of tools. Yes, if made available for viewing by the public or via literature, but not if solely held within a private collection and never to again see the light of day. Even if donated to a museum, a historic piece is not guaranteed display time and may simply be relegated to the vaults/storage cases or boxes. The majority unfortunately fall firmly within the realms of private collections or storage and this can often tend to make those left even more valuable regardless of condition. This is where collecting IMHO can drive prices of given pieces beyond the practical reach of the majority.

As always, desire, availability and ability to buy often depend on budget. One good aspect of the comparatively recent surge of interest in highly spec'd new tools is the fact so many good old user (Bread and butter) tools remain inexpensive. We'd all like the best money can afford, but the best isn't always a necessity. 

We somehow managed to make good living producing high quality goods using lower spec'd tools for centuries. I often find myself cringing when someone asks for tool recommendations and finds him/herself assailed with a barrage of potentially out of reach examples, instead of sticking to basics. Buying the best you can afford and justify is always the way to go, but a more productive route would IMHO be if they were pointed in the direction of woodworking classes where they'll gain a grounding in the craft and feel for what they'll need. Then they can tool up depending on the direction in which their interest takes them.


----------



## Jacob (11 Nov 2010)

sdbranam":d9hv3r3g said:


> ....
> The lettering on the plane was done with a hand stamp, not carved......


I meant that the stamp was hand carved - or "embossed" "impressed" etc. Distinctly free-hand and informal.


----------



## Rob Lee (11 Nov 2010)

AndyT":32hkmfhj said:


> (snip)
> 
> Does that reduce what you would pay for it?



Hi Andy - 

I hope that's a tongue-in-cheek comment...!

The last Brown auction I went to had an "F. Nicholson, Wrentham" plane that was estimated at USD 5,000-7,000.... my notes say it went for USD $10,500 ....

I, however, bought a Robert Wooding, for a measly $200 . Wooding was an early British planemaker from the late 1600's....

It's not as much the condition of the plane that matters - it's the maker that most important....

I'd suggest writing Clarence Blanchard at the Fine Tool Journal (also Brown Auction services) for some info... that plane may have more value to an American collector, than a UK collector....

Cheers - 

Rob


----------



## Rob Lee (11 Nov 2010)

Write 1000 times....

ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS read page two before replying....!!! I missed it - the page was too wide on my screen.... :? 

 

Just wait 'till April... I'll getcha back.... :shock: 

Cheers - 

Rob


----------



## AndyT (11 Nov 2010)

I'm glad that everyone seems to have enjoyed my "innocent" questions! I agree with pretty much all of what has been said, and there have been some very thoughtful comments. My intention was not to trick anyone, but just to prompt some discussion about how value is not only linked to usefulness, but also to significance.

I'd sooner see historic artefacts valued and preserved rather than being tossed aside as junk, and will continue to look after the few, common specimens that I own and try to use.

And I will read this forum extra carefully when April comes around!


----------



## sdbranam (11 Nov 2010)

Mr G Rimsdale":593osrp9 said:


> sdbranam":593osrp9 said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...



Oops, yes, sorry Jacob, I misinterpreted your statement!


----------



## lwilliams (11 Nov 2010)

GazPal":2q0web82 said:


> I see a few in the U.S of A are following this thread;
> 
> http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread. ... ost1555565
> 
> Although they not exactly known for tact, I just wish some would offer to educate by adding something constructive, rather than sit smugly on their fat behinds while passing snide remarks behind other's backs.



Gary,

I had no intention of "passing snide remarks." I can't imagine why British hand tool woodworkers would have any reason to study early American wooden planes. I also couldn't figure out under what circumstances a Nicholson plane would end up in a British boot sale or what ever. I do have to admit being amused by the thread title and some of the comments. I was also amused by the poster on the American forum who didn't quite grasp the significance of the Nicholson plane and posted something similar to some of the posts in this thread. All-in-all, I enjoyed Andy's little prank, it was great fun for me.


----------



## GazPal (11 Nov 2010)

lwilliams":199iolq5 said:


> GazPal":199iolq5 said:
> 
> 
> > I see a few in the U.S of A are following this thread;
> ...



Much of the reason why Andy's prank worked so well is the fact we'd assumed the plane was British in origin and not American. Hence the lack of interest in an apparently unheard of British maker, although there was a Nicholson working as a planemaker in Cumberland (An English county) during the same period. Hollows and rounds are literally ten a penny in comparison to those made during the same period in America and therefore priced accordingly unless by a respected maker.

As far as I'm aware all postings within your thread were made by American members and the one poster you seem to be referring to had made an opening comment, then simply copied and pasted one of the offerings directly from this thread in the hope you'd all realise you were barking up the wrong tree. You fell for that one too, by not taking the time to read and inwardly digest. :lol: 

The snide remarks and attitude to which I'd referred did not relate to your opening comments in that thread. Inferred ignorance is what it is, but more an indication of the poor attitude of those passing such remarks and not the intelligence of those they've all too readily chosen to pass comment on. They need to work on their speed reading and comprehension.

I enjoyed this prank too and believe we've all had a laugh about it, but nothing insulting was said. Unlike the content of the other thread.


----------



## Jacob (11 Nov 2010)

I think the chap who posted up my comments about the inferiority of wooden planes may have misunderstood me. I only meant that they were inferior to steel planes _as tools for planing wood_. 
In every other respect they are obviously utterly superior, particularly in terms of their overall woodiness. 
Not counting moulding planes of course - for which there never was much on offer in the way of metal alternatives


----------



## GazPal (11 Nov 2010)

Mr G Rimsdale":3qc5l9th said:


> I think the chap who posted up my comments about the inferiority of wooden planes may have misunderstood me. I only meant that they were inferior to steel planes _as tools for planing wood_.
> In every other respect they are obviously utterly superior, particularly in term of their overall woodiness.
> Not counting moulding planes of course - for which there never was much on offer in the way of metal alternatives



Nah, to be honest, I think he understood all to well, but chose to take the less tolerant route.

I think you're perfectly right regarding how wooden planes compare with iron ones. For me, it's more to do with the way woodies can distort during humidity and temperature changes and prove so variable. Many overcame this by shodding their planes with steel, copper or brass and iron/steel adjustable nosings. While they can certainly pack a punch when it boils down to putting them to work, they're still not as easy to quickly adjust as iron-clads of the Bailey or Norris types with adjusters.

IMHO there's no real way of replacing wooden moulding planes unless they cast ones to suit each standard form, but it's still a shame Record did away with their skewed rebate/fillister plane.


----------



## Richard T (12 Nov 2010)

Seems to be Nicholson is as revered and sought after name for the Americans as Norris is for us lot. If this is by son - of chap who was probably fettling on the Mayflower it's bound to be pricey. 

So Nicholson made the earliest American planes; got me wondering about the earliest English planes .... found this one 







- 4th century ad, Anglo Roman, East Yorkshire. And even then it's not wood. It's an iron sole with elephant ivory infill. 
Don't think it's much of a user though - seems to have been somewhat mistreated by a previous owner.


----------



## GazPal (12 Nov 2010)

Our Anglo-Roman ancestors have a lot to answer for. It's totally scandalous how some people abuse their tools, but a little boiled linseed oil and a soak in citric acid for the metalwork (What blade or rivet?) and she'll be as good as new in next to no time. :wink: 

I wonder if it was made by Old Old Old Old Old (Insufficient space for Olds) man Nicholson near Pickering? If so, it'll be worth an absolute mint if made by the fore fore fore fore fore (Insufficient space for fores) father of one of the founding fathers of North American plane making.  

Get it on Evil-Bay quick! :lol:


----------



## studders (12 Nov 2010)

Okay, so I left it out in the rain for a couple of days, what's the big deal?


----------



## GazPal (12 Nov 2010)

studders":1cdti82b said:


> Okay, so I left it out in the rain for a couple of days, what's the big deal?



Should have gone to Specsavers :lol: 

The shame of it. You could have at least threatened it with a little oil. :roll:


----------



## kirkpoore1 (12 Nov 2010)

studders":3gss7jz4 said:


> Okay, so I left it out in the rain for a couple of days, what's the big deal?



Coupla days, or coupla millenia?

Just remember, rusty tools make Baby Jesus cry!

anonymous, laying on the guilt with a trowel...


----------



## GazPal (12 Nov 2010)

FANTASTICALLY RARE MUSTGRABBUS ASMANY ASWE CANNUS HANDPLANE by Old Mannus Nicholsonus - As preferred by Carpenters, Joiners, Journeymen, Romans and the odd Gladiator or three.

Comes with very comprehensive service history and original logbook available. I have a spare blade somewhere and will include it in this sale.

ONCE OWNED by NERO (The Fiddler) CAESAR!






One not always too careful owner & sale due to recent (It wasn't that bad really) city fire. Slightly water-logged due to recent sinking of transport ship, but it should clean up and dry out fine.

BUY IT NOW $15,999.99
BIDS: $5.50 BIDDERS: ( 28 )

EXPERTS SAY A COAT OF VARNISH AND SOME TIME SPENT WITH A TORMEKUS SHARPENITUPAGAINUS SHOULD HAVE THIS MARVELLOUS YE OLDE WORLDE HANDPLANE BACK TO PRISTINE CONDITION IN NO TIME.

NO TIME WASTERS PLEASE & ONLY BIDDERS WITH POSITIVE FEEDBACK!


----------



## AndyT (12 Nov 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jimi43 (12 Nov 2010)

Hey...that is a superb design!

I simply love those hand holds!

I have just got to make one like that!

:shock: 

Jim


----------



## Pvt_Ryan (12 Nov 2010)

jimi43":k19qzamj said:


> Hey...that is a superb design!
> 
> I simply love those hand holds!
> 
> ...



Just keep looking on fleabay / car boot sales. I'm sure you will come across an original with your luck.. 

Ryan


----------



## Jacob (12 Nov 2010)

jimi43":2ihmbf1q said:


> Hey...that is a superb design!
> 
> I simply love those hand holds!
> 
> ...


Yes I was looking at the hand holds too. It look quite practical (and why would it not be?)
I think it would be fairly similar to the grip of a modern woodie jack. Did a thread on this topic here;
http://www.woodworkuk.co.uk/forum/viewt ... f=5&t=1351


----------



## GazPal (13 Nov 2010)

Mr G Rimsdale":308hr1vc said:


> jimi43":308hr1vc said:
> 
> 
> > Hey...that is a superb design!
> ...



It's fascinating how such designs evolved in the past and yet disappeared from use for a period of time - when they were essentially replaced by adze and axe - before reappearing (During the Renaissance period?) and regaining their proper place in the workplace.

The form of the handles looks fairly comfortable, but makes me wonder if they were also used for carrying on the shoulder via the addition of a strap when the artisan had to climb scaffold or travelled from place to place. :idea:


----------



## Jacob (20 May 2011)

lwilliams":2e6jskcz said:


> AndyT":2e6jskcz said:
> 
> 
> > Just to help out with this round that we were talking about, here's a picture of the end. It does seem to have been a bit battered in its long life:
> ...


The picture has been changed! 
Does anybody have a copy of the original photo with the Nicholson plane hand-carved name stamp? I was hoping to show it to someone who was wondering about making is own name stamp and I can't find another good example.


----------



## jimi43 (20 May 2011)

Jacob":2itx6mjm said:


> lwilliams":2itx6mjm said:
> 
> 
> > AndyT":2itx6mjm said:
> ...



You mean you don't subscribe to Mr Leech's "Supertools" newsletter Jacob!? 8) 

I'm shocked! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :wink: 

LINK LINK LINK CLICK

I put it in as a URL so as not to blow out the page...it's "quite" high res!

Jim


----------



## bugbear (20 May 2011)

Jacob":2vf7w81a said:


> I was hoping to show it to someone who was wondering about making is own name stamp and I can't find another good example.



There's a nice description of stamp making in Ashley Iles' book. 

Old ones come up for sale quite often - examining an example might be most instructive - the old branding stamps are particularly easy to interpret, since they're bigger. These are quite common at car boots.

There was also a thread a few months back on stamps:

metal-stamp-personalise-your-treasures-t45989.html

If you want a hand made look. I'm sure the guy could laser cut any pattern you choose to supply, analogous to some of the hand-written fonts available for DTP.

BugBear


----------



## AndyT (20 May 2011)

bugbear":3l78m8r2 said:


> There's a nice description of stamp making in Ashley Iles' book.



Ashley Iles' book? I thought. I didn't know there was one, but I have some old Woodworker magazines with some columns of reminiscences by him. I wouldn't mind a copy of that.

BB, have you seen what it goes for now? Published in 1994 by Astragal Press, 142 page paperback. A couple of dozen copies show up on BookFinder.com at £64.90 up to £255.80!

I guess it must have been praised by Chris Schwartz or someone equally influential, and has turned into an investment opportunity.

Ho hum.


----------



## Jacob (20 May 2011)

Thanks for that. Have posted it here:

http://www.bodgers.org.uk/bb/phpBB2/vie ... 213#p14213


----------



## bugbear (20 May 2011)

AndyT":91bdzwqu said:


> bugbear":91bdzwqu said:
> 
> 
> > There's a nice description of stamp making in Ashley Iles' book.
> ...



Good job I bought at cover price when it first came out! He does repeat some hoary old urban myths as "truths from the horses mouth" though.

BugBear


----------

